# 2004 SUN ROOF WINDOW



## bzzo (Aug 7, 2005)

Any answers why sun roof will not retrack, but it will tilt open in the rear only.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

hit the open or close button until it is fully closed. Then hold the tilt down button for a few seconds. that should reset it. I believe that is the procedure but im not positive off the top of my head.


----------

